# looking for information on 1070 case tractor hydraulics and brakes



## gordonj (Jun 13, 2018)

case 1070 desiel


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What sort of information are you looking for?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gordon,

You can find a shop/service manual for your Case IH 1070 tractor on the internet and also on ebay. You can find an I&T shop manual on ebay for $30. See ebay item number 220954951650


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::model_find Select your tractor and then the hydraulic system diagram to get a view of the hydraulic components. The brake parts diagrams have their own page in the same catalog.


----------



## gordonj (Jun 13, 2018)

pogobill said:


> What sort of information are you looking for?


was looking for proper hydraulic hook up on rear of tractor because we hooked up front bucket and we have no brakes.a little on right brake and nothing on left and where to check on hydraulic fluid level.when use the bucket if you pull back on lever to lift bucket it goes down when you push lever forword to let your bucket down it goes up just wondering if that is right or hooked hydraulics backwards


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have a fluid level sight glass on the left side of the transmission case. If you have the later model tractor the hydraulic fluid gets low and the power brakes shut down. 

It does sound like your hydraulic lines are connected in reverse, but that has no impact on the brakes unless the hydraulic level is below the sight glass because the loader required the oil to fill dry cylinders.

Get an operators manual before you cause yourself harm, as low fluid also can shut down the steering.


----------

